# Has my relationship run its course....



## Jay123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Il make it as short as possible

Been with my girlfriend for just under 3 years, last few months i have found myself with no drive for our relationship, i was thinking of proposing to her now i just feel i cant be bothered. We argue quite alot but they are never big arguments i just usually end up walking out. Im 20 years old she is 19, so age is no concern. We hardly have sex anymore and sometimes just being around her irritates me like if she rings me sometimes i just think "go away" but i know deep down i do love her, seeing her upset breaks my heart. We have been through quite alot as a couple and i dont want to let her go, i just dont know what to do anymore. Sometimes i really do wish i was single so i could enjoy my younger life more, i feel as if im too young to be in a relationship but the other half of me dont. Any advice?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe you have answered your own question. You are just not ready for marriage and your girlfriend irritates you. Why would you want to propose?


----------



## Jay123 (Nov 12, 2011)

I did want to propose just these last few months ive been abit 50/50


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are 50/50 then absolutely do not propose. Dosnt mean you have to break up either, just take yourself away a little, give yourself time to see what you want from this.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Jay, have you notice any other changes during this time? If your sleep patterns, ability to concentrate, or how much you eat have also changed, it may not be her that's the issue. 

If nothing else has changed, your relationship may have more or less run its course.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You're too young for marriage. 

And whatever problems you have now will be magnified AFTER marriage.

Walk away. The only reason you are staying is you fear you won't be able to find anyone else but I'm here to tell you that is simply NOT true. I let go of several long term boyfriends before I finally met the man that I adored and married at the age of 25. We will be celebrating our 21st wedding anniversary soon and the words "go away" have never entered my mind about him. Ever.


----------

